# Finding Lead



## Okielawman28 (Nov 16, 2009)

I know this has nothing to do with boat mods, but it seems there are alot of fisherman and alot of peole in different professions, so I have a question.

does anyone know where I can get lead to make sinkers and jigs out of. I use to use tire shops but they no longer give me wheel weights.

does anyone know or have any ideas where i can get lead besides a scrap dealer. Any advice would be appreciated. PS please dont move this post.

thanks yall.

Chris


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Nov 16, 2009)

shot for shotguns, from gun stores, or from sports stores. Pretty pricey, but hey, you get 25 lbs.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry - I did move your post becuase it has nothing to do with boat modifications. This is teh proper forum and you will get read just as much



You can find lead on eBay, craigslist and similar places. have you tried expanding your search of tire stores, they seem to be the best and most cost effective way to obtain lead?


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2009)

You can get some lead here....

https://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1898

and here.......

https://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=2479&CATID=59

The second link suggests trying a local hardware store:

_ We suggest that you check local
hardware stores or plumbing suppliers for a local source of lead._


----------



## WhiteMoose (Nov 17, 2009)

I get mine at the local shooting range. Just gotta dig for it. 
Make sure no one is shooting at the time 8)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 17, 2009)

> I use to use tire shops but they no longer give me wheel weights.



thats because people started selling the led. offer um a few bucks for some, i know in our shop the boss would do it


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 17, 2009)

WhiteMoose said:


> I get mine at the local shooting range. Just gotta dig for it.
> Make sure no one is shooting at the time 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2009)

Here you are:

https://cgi.ebay.com/60-OF-1-LEAD-I...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53de20a3c2

https://cgi.ebay.com/5lb-50-50-TIN-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2303e7b0e7

https://cgi.ebay.com/50-LBS-RECYCLE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2303e7bdd6


----------



## lcdr frank (Nov 21, 2009)

I pick up old tire weights at intersections . I just noticed that there were weights on the side of the road at the stop side of turn lanes coming of the interstate to some of the city streets. I went out with a long reach magnet(4 ft) and picked up about 30 lb of lead. The mag would cling to the wheel clips (steel). Look at the curb side at some intersections and see what I mean.



Frank


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Dec 18, 2009)

I second the plumber idea...I had a plumber out at the house to repair a leak and he saw all the lures, the drying rack, the air compressor setup. Needless to say, a conversation resulted, where he told me that they have 5 gallon bucket fulls of lead back at their shop, from toilet connections. He said if I ever needed any, I could just come by and get it. I'm not sure how much lead the standard toilet connection has, but it must be a good amount if they had so much sitting around...

Matt


----------



## cubanredneck (Dec 20, 2009)

you can by lead wheel weights at NAPA


----------



## Mattman (Dec 21, 2009)

In regards to shotgun shot...

Shotgun shot is specially formulated to be hard...but not brittle. It does a very good job at retaining fine detail. It is a poor substitute for soft lead for items like pinch on sinkers. It does not bend well or grip the line well.


----------



## ominousone (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to melt down wheel weights a lot for lead. The process I used was this...

Go to as many tire shops as possible and offer a few bucks for lead. Bring an extra 5 gallon pale to offer for the pale that their lead is in.

Melt down lead in a pan that is used for banquets or school lunch cafeteria kinda deals, using heat from a deep fry turkey style burner.

Remove slag with a "Screen Spoon" I forget the real name, but it's used for cooking and has a screen.

Use a small amount of wax as flux.

Then use a really big ladle style spoon to pour the lead into "Mini Muffin" tins. These will be your ingots.

Your mini muffins will be perfect for a Lee pot or other ways of heating lead.

The muffins turn hard real quick, but I suggest using a pot holder or two for handling the tins. I found that turning the tins upside down and slamming them on the concrete was the quickest way to get them out, usually they would all fall out in one quick slam.

You can get probably 50 lbs of lead from one 5 gallon pale, you will remove about 20 lbs of steel clips, slag, cig butts, valve stems, etc.

Also check your local junkyards/recycling centers to see if they will sell you lead. I know in my area they have stopped because they are concerned with the liability of someone taking stuff out of there and have stopped, but your area may be different. Lead pipe is nice and soft usually. Litho-lead is perfect, but hard to find. You would probably find a number of different types of lead there. I personally like about a 50-50 mix of soft and hard lead for making jigs.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2010)

I just won a 5 gallon bucket of lead weights(Don't ask :LOL2: ) after I have them in my possession I will give it away for just the cost of shipping. I will be meeting the guy to do the exchange at a local gun show on January 31. 8)


----------



## ominousone (Jan 12, 2010)

Jim,
The way to ship lead best is to built a cheapy box out of plywood that fits the inside measurements of a flat rate usps box, and put the lead in it. For under 5 bucks you can ship up to 70 lbs. I can fit about 60 lbs of lead ingots in one box, wheel weights are bulkier, it would probably take two boxes to ship a five gallon pail. If you just put the wheelweights in a flat rate box, you def run the risk of the box getting destroyed. Even with building a box I used to tape up every part of the package with the priority mail tape (free at p.o.). I used to melt down wheel weights into ingots and sell them to support my tacklebuilding habit, so I am very familiar with mailing such heavy weights; please don't hesitate to pm with any questions.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2010)

ominousone said:


> Jim,
> The way to ship lead best is to built a cheapy box out of plywood that fits the inside measurements of a flat rate usps box, and put the lead in it. For under 5 bucks you can ship up to 70 lbs. I can fit about 60 lbs of lead ingots in one box, wheel weights are bulkier, it would probably take two boxes to ship a five gallon pail. If you just put the wheelweights in a flat rate box, you def run the risk of the box getting destroyed. Even with building a box I used to tape up every part of the package with the priority mail tape (free at p.o.). I used to melt down wheel weights into ingots and sell them to support my tacklebuilding habit, so I am very familiar with mailing such heavy weights; please don't hesitate to pm with any questions.



Thanks! :beer:

I am hoping a few members take advantage of this and I can send a box to a few of them.


----------



## ominousone (Jan 13, 2010)

Jim, I would be interested in a box of weights if no one has claimed them so far.


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2010)

ominousone said:


> Jim, I would be interested in a box of weights if no one has claimed them so far.



Sure no problem. I will let everyone know...once I have them in my hands. I dont want to promise anyone anything and then not be able to deliver. I am supposed to meet the guy on the 31st at a local gun show to do the transfer.


----------



## shizzy77 (Jan 15, 2010)

ominousone said:


> I used to melt down wheel weights a lot for lead. The process I used was this...
> 
> Go to as many tire shops as possible and offer a few bucks for lead. Bring an extra 5 gallon pale to offer for the pale that their lead is in.
> 
> ...



I have a friend that does this but has a 5lb scuba belt weight mold. 

we just get a good fire going in the fire pit and wait for a nice hot bed of coals. We use a metal coffee can for the melting. works pretty slick. 

and yup, the best way to remove them is a good smack on a concrete surface.


----------



## ForkliftJeff (Feb 26, 2010)

I fix forklifts at a place called Metalex Products. They recycle lead acid batteries and the finished product there is lead blocks. https://www.metalexleadrecycling.com/index.php?page=8&section=1

If you have a place like this in town I'm sure they'd have no problem selling you some lead. They come in 30lb ingots and 5100lb blocks. Sometimes they have small blocks of lead as well, like 1lb blocks.


----------

